# Valsartan



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you know if this can inhibit conception in any way?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Someday,

No evidence that valsartan has any effect on conception. However it is contra-indicated in pregnancy and ideally shouldn't be used in women actively trying to conceive.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------

